# personal accident insurance: is it worth it?



## noel2004 (3 Feb 2005)

I recently received in the post an offer of personal accident insurance.  Personal cover was €5.95 per month with varying payments depending on the severity of the accident.  Does anyone have a view on whether this type of insurance is worth while? I do not have any other insurance of this nature.


----------



## Dr Moriarty (7 Feb 2005)

It depends on the exact Ts&Cs of that cover and on what cover you may already have under other policies...

Read the policy details carefully, as there are a lot of these low-cost schemes going around which - when you read the fine print - turn out to cover you only when away from home and/or travelling other than in your own car, i.e. in another person's car or by public transport. In which case you're probably better covered under _their_ insurance, and for nil premium from yourself.

You wouldn't normally expect to get much by way of life/motor/health insurance for 6 euro a month, so I'd expect that whatever you're being offered by way of an (undiscriminating) mailshot probably has some serious restrictions on it. Including a proviso to the effect that any payout will be reduced by any other compensation to which you may be entitled from other sources (including VHI, etc.)


----------



## noel2004 (13 Feb 2005)

Thanks Dr. Moriarity for your reply.  While the restrictions you mention do not seem to apply (I do not have the full terms and conditions), the benefits are limited enough.  For example, pemanent total disability preventing you do any paid work pays you €125,000 which in my view is not sufficient (although obviously better than nothing).  So I do not think that it's worth it.


----------

